# Help :(



## Elizabeth67 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello!
I am new here. My doctor has recommended me to read through this site to help myself at home. He has set me up with appointments to have some tests some before he tells me that it is IBS just be sure. I also have gallstones but with the other symptoms I have, he Is leaning toward IBS. Anything I eat or sometimes drink I have to run to bathroom within the hour. Sometimes I will sit there In severe pain even though it was urgent and when something eventually does pass through it is bloody and mucusy and thin. (Sorry for the graphics) I have left side abdominal stabbing pains and always feel like I could vommit after a meal. This started in November and it began with painful sever bloating with constipation. So I added gracious servings of mirilax to everything I drank. I no longer do that since May but now it's urgent bathroom runs no constipation as of now but very full after small meals, stabbing pains and again vey nauseous. I've had so many tests done but no validating diagnosis yet still waiting other tests. I experience the pain abdominal pain everyday and I can't even plan things ahead of time (like vacation with my boyfriends family) in fear of my symptoms. It's so stressful. I'm 22 by the way. Is this IBS that I'm experiencing?? Please help!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Could be but the gall stones should be dealt with and can be confusing the issue a bit. Let the Dr finish any diagnostics he may want to conduct to rule out other things. Glad they found the GB issue though and make sure to follow up with the Dr on that.


----------



## daneekaj (Mar 18, 2014)

The switch between constipation and diarrhea sure sounds like IBS, my dear. Welcome to our world!! Definitely get the gallstones figured out though, although that doesn't usually cause these IBS symptoms that you're having. Let me just offer hope -- it gets better. It's a long, hard journey to figure out your body and what helps, but it does get better. We really all have to responsible for doing the right things for our body and figuring stuff out. Definitely keep your doctor intune and don't feel shy about hounding his office. It's a hard syndrome to master, but you can do it. I wasn't able to plan vacations either, probably the first 2 years I was diagnosed, but now it is manageable and I'm started to thrive, even with my symptoms. Have hope!!


----------

